# Gas tax deductible?



## Britney Beverly (Jun 6, 2018)

I heard at the end of the year you get tax credit back from all the gas you've used. Is that true? I've been holding in to all my gas receipts. Do I hold on to them till thr wnd of the year, or take them to an uber hub? If i have to twke them to an uber hub, how often do I do that?


----------



## tcaud (Jul 28, 2017)

Take mileage tax deduction. Keep records of all your trips. Keep your receipts in case your deduction is challenged.


----------



## wontgetfooledagain (Jul 3, 2018)

All of your expenses are deductible, including gas. It's not a credit, it gets subtracted from your income to lower your actual taxable income.

Also, don't be fooled into thinking that the tax deductions make this job worthwhile, you'll likely make about $10 per hours after expenses.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

With as many miles as you so Ubering, the Standard Mileage deduction is the way to go unless you have a terribly unreliable car an excessive amount on maintenance.

SMD includes gas, scheduled maintenance, tires, cleaning, brakes, and other repairs done to the vehicle.

Just Keep a log of your odo start and finish. I use TripLog, I like it and its simple. I keep no receipts unless it's customer comfort, like my seat covers will be deductible, when i get weather tech mats those are deductible. A portion of your cell phone bill is (but may not be worth it) deductible. If you do buy water and candy for pax, deductible.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Older Chauffeur set me straight on this a while back. There is no Standard Mileage Deduction (SMD). You use the Standard Mileage Rate (SMR) method to deduct your vehicle expenses.



Britney Beverly said:


> I heard at the end of the year you get tax credit back from all the gas you've used. Is that true? I've been holding in to all my gas receipts. Do I hold on to them till thr wnd of the year, or take them to an uber hub? If i have to twke them to an uber hub, how often do I do that?


Keeping all receipts is good practice but what you really need to hold on to is your *mileage log. *Don't bring either to an Uber hub, bring them to your tax person at tax time.


----------

